# Mr.Ks' Picture Thread



## Mr.K (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi All! 
My name is Matic, i'm from Slovenia. And i would like to introduce my T's. Hope you like them!

A.Brocklehursti





G.Aureostriata





Lasiodora Spec. Bahia





Cyriopagopus Sp. Blue





B.Smithi





P.Murinus





P.Ultramarinus





P.Rufilata





P.Miranda





T.Purpureus





N.Carapoensis





P.Regalis





H.Minax





B.Albiceps





G.Actaeon





T.Apophysis





M.Robustum





P.Reduncus





O.Aureotibialis 1





O.Aureotibialis 2





C.Schiodtei





E.Murinus 0.1





E.Murinus 0.0.1





H.Maculata






Regards, Matic


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 19, 2007)

You have a very diverse and awesome collection! All of the wanted well- known wanted tarantulas! 

What are the differences between _A.Brocklehursti_ and _A.geniculata_. They look exactly the same..:?

Reactions: Cake 1


----------



## pinkzebra (Sep 19, 2007)

Gorgeous photos and gorgeous spiders! I especially like the B. smithi and N. carapoensis. It's hard to find good photos of the latter. Thanks for sharing!

Jen


----------



## tin man (Sep 19, 2007)

man thats an awsome collection


----------



## fyrefly (Sep 19, 2007)

* looking on with envy*

You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## Mr.K (Sep 20, 2007)

Thx everyone! Have some more, and two are on the way, but haven't got any good pictures, will post them as soon as i can 

A.Geniculata has more intensive stripes as Brocklehursti, also body colour and spermathecea are slightly different.
Here is a picture of from my Brocklehursti spermathecea.






It looks like Mickey Mouse


----------



## OTwolfe (Sep 20, 2007)

Beautiful Ts! The enclosures look very nice too


----------



## sigaltbg (Sep 20, 2007)

Mr.K, Beautiful all spiders. Poecilotheria are my favorite spiders


----------



## Mr.K (Sep 26, 2007)

Thx! Well i try as hard as i can OTwolfe 
Pokies are my favourite slings, they just attack everything 
And here is my newest edition, finally got her.

Selenobrachys philippinus 0.1 (juvenile)











Regards
matic


----------



## rok (Sep 26, 2007)

Very nice collection:clap: !


----------



## Mr.K (Oct 12, 2007)

Thnx rok, would like to see yours'  
A little update, some of them have moulted:
P.Miranda










B.Albiceps





P.Rufilata





P.Cancerides (turned out to be a female))





A.Seemani before........





.....and after her moult:razz: 






And some who are just relaxing in their enclosures
Sp.Blue





T.Apophysis





P.Murinus






matic


----------



## fartkowski (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pictures, keep them coming
I really like the Selenobrachys philippinus.
This species just went on my wish list


----------



## Mr.K (Oct 14, 2007)

Thnx fartkowski.
I can only advise to get one as soon as possible, it's a great T, very active (at least mine is) . I ordered some in march from Thomas Frøik (great guy by the way, he gave me the two O.aureotibialis extra:worship: ), but they didn't make it


----------



## Mr.K (Oct 17, 2007)

A  better pic from P.Miranda after her moult





Juv female P.Cancerides






I also mated my P.Regalis Female (The photos were taken on 26th of August)
Sorry for the bad quality.






























This was all the action i could see. All went well, the male survived.
Photo taken a week ago (Her abdomen is getting bigger and bigger  )


----------



## cruzin6061 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Awesome Set Of T's*

Awesome Collection!
Thanks For Sharing.


----------



## glamiswarrior (Oct 17, 2007)

*Great Collection!*

That's the best collection i've ever seen! Great enclosers and they all look very healthy. Thank you for sharing your collection!


----------



## Mr.K (Nov 3, 2007)

Thnx for your compliments. 
Small update. Some of my T's have moulted.

P.Ultramarinus





The biggest of my P.Ornatas





E.Murinus (still an unsexed sling)










G.Actaeon






P.Regalis


----------



## Mr.K (Nov 11, 2007)

A new member


----------



## Mr.K (Nov 17, 2007)

New moults:
Confirmed female O.Aureotibialis










T.Purpureus





E.Murinus





H.Minax






New members of my team 
C.Marshalli





H.Lividum





P.Fasciata






P.Metallica finally showed her self










   

matic


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 11, 2007)

Small update 

Angry P.Cancerides





C.Marshalli





P.Ornata after moult





N.Carapoensis





G.Actaeon





B.Albiceps





T.Purpureus after moult





1.0 O.Aureotibialis





0.1 O.Aureotibialis





0.1 E.Murinus





0.0.1 E.Murinus





A.Brocklehursti





P.Reduncus after moult





P.Philippinus after moult





C.Schiodtei 





P.Metallica






Regards
matic


----------



## butch4skin (Dec 11, 2007)

Great collection. Like the aureotibialis and phillipinus.


----------



## pinkzebra (Dec 12, 2007)

Awesome photos of gorgeous Ts! Thanks for sharing them!

Jen


----------



## Mr.K (Jan 25, 2009)

After a LOOOOONG time out,some new photos 

L.Violaceps





E.Murinus





C.Schioedtei





P.Miranda





G.Aureostriata after moult (i waited for 2 years for this )





O.Aureotibialis





S.Arndsti





N.Carapoensis





M.Balfouri





One of E.Oliviaceas





P.Cancerides





G.Actaeon





C.Fimbriatus





A.Geniculata






These are all for now


----------



## Mako16 (Jan 31, 2009)

Verry pretty T's :clap:  e.murinus is my favorite


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice pictures.
I really like your S. arndsti


----------



## PokieLover (May 17, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL collection!!! that O. Aureotibialis is absolutely gorgeous, I WANT one lol... and that's a beautiful L. Violaceps too... I want one of those really bad as well. again, beautiful collection!


----------



## Abby (May 17, 2010)

Beautiful babies!!!


----------



## crawltech (May 18, 2010)

lookin good Mr.K........nice collect for sure


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (May 19, 2010)

Awesome collection man! P.miranda and P.metallica very buty!


----------

